

How I made 100k freelancing and absolutely loved it - kirk21
https://medium.com/@RecurVoice/how-i-made-100k-freelancing-and-absolutely-loved-it-ebbf8791707a

======
paulhauggis
Freelancing can make you some nice money (I freelanced for 5 years and quit 2
years ago), but it's brutal and tiring work. Most projects never go as
expected and you will need to fight with some of your clients to pay you.

You also need to know how to say 'no' or an aggressive client will monopolize
all of your time and your hourly rate will plummet.

